

Monetate releases browser data from a quarter-billion online shopping sessions - jawns
http://engineering.monetate.com/2012/05/17/ie-and-firefox-lose-mobile-safari-wins-among-weekend-shoppers/?challenge=javascript

======
jacquesm
That's not a release of data.

